# Bose MusicMonitor vs. Wave



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

I need something that sounds good for my desk and 10x10 room, I am looking at the MusicMonitors by Bose they can be placed on the sides of my monitor...or would I be better off with something like a used WaveII (quad speaker). Maybe something other than Bose for around $300? I don't want a subwoofer just rich bass from desktop speakers to not bother people in other rooms of my home.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Bose, really? 
anything for a 3rd of the price will be better.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

It's the only name I can trust with home audio unless someone has a recommendation, because I do not think bookshelf speakers are going to do the trick being so close to them. I searched for "near field desk monitors" and I know to stay away from Cerwin Vega but looks like Alesis makes a lot of desktop monitors they are good right??


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Alesis is OK, theirs active monitors not bad. way above your 100 budget though.. 
search craigslist for active monitors or buy high sensitivity bookshelves like Klipsch and 15-20 Watts T class amp like this:Dayton Audio DTA-2 Class T Digital Audio Amplifier Module | 300-385


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Look at a used B&W Zeppelin. It has an optical input as well. If that won't work with your space constraints try their MM-1 computer speakers.

If you don't mind DIY go to parts express and build a set of overnight sensations paired with a Dayton DTA-100a as mentioned above.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> way above your 100 budget though..
> search craigslist for active monitors or buy high sensitivity bookshelves like Klipsch and 15-20 Watts T class amp like this:Dayton Audio DTA-2 Class T Digital Audio Amplifier Module | 300-385


$300

Would those be near field? Did you checkout that new technology with the Bose MusicMonitors where those flat drivers fire against each other?




Old Skewl said:


> Look at a used B&W Zeppelin. It has an optical input as well. If that won't work with your space constraints try their MM-1 computer speakers.
> 
> If you don't mind DIY go to parts express and build a set of overnight sensations paired with a Dayton DTA-100a as mentioned above.


The MM-1's look better as they can be separated from each other. 

I already kinda tried that...was a headache: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-enclosure-retrofit-computer-desk-system.html


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

+1 for zeppelin. No Highs? No Lows? Must be Bose! Better off with Something Else. 
Bose music monitors is low grade chinese crap marketed to the sky. Logitech $30 speakers sounds better for exactly 1/10 of the price. 
Never in my 30years in this hobby I heard good sounding BOSE speakers.


----------



## rexhenly (May 21, 2013)

Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 can be had for $100 locally at bestbuy, last noticed a sale at x-mas. I have had the 4 channel version for 10+ years. The foam surrounds went on the sub about year 8 and now the same plate amp powers an idq10 v2 ported with ease. Sub level control and thx rated. Bass is bass whether from a sub or desktop speaker. Level control would be key.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

I do not want the bass to effect other rooms of my home, I am now looking to some of these I saw in Crutchfields magazine...or some M-Audio BX-5's

Audioengine A2+ (Satin Black) Powered desktop stereo speaker system at Crutchfield.com


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Looks like they have good reviews! THey look nice. I would want grills for use around the computer though.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Check out the Bose Companion 20. They sound great for computer speakers.


----------



## radiospank (Jan 28, 2013)

the wave always seemed cool to me but gimicky


----------

